# Database linked to website



## metter1us (Aug 20, 2004)

I want to link a database to my website, what would you suggest?


----------



## dsovic (Aug 19, 2004)

JSP, Servlet, ASP, PHP


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Could you be more specific on what you want to do?


----------



## metter1us (Aug 20, 2004)

I want to link a database of venues with their address plus their prices. I would like visitors to the site to type in their area of residence and then to supply them with nearest venue and price.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Does the database already exist and on the web somewhere or are you going to create it?


----------



## metter1us (Aug 20, 2004)

I stiil have to create it, but dont know where to start


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

I'm still a bit uncertain as to exactly what you are trying to do, but I'm going to suggest a start. First you need to create the database to which you refer. Once that is done, you could use the JavaScript found at Dynamic Drive  to place at the top of your page. When someone enters their state, town, etc and the script will take them to that information on the page. By chance is that what you had in mind?

Another idea is to have a separate page and URL for each venue and then put a third party search engine on your homepage. If you like that idea better, then I highly recommend you use the free service at http://www.freefind.com/


----------

